# Got my period twice aprox 10 days apart



## Ricci

I started my period May 20th till 24, and I just started my period again June 2 the only difference is no mentrual cramps this time, what would be wrong


----------



## akathegnat

Could be nothing. I went though the same thing for awhile. I was getting it twice a month for awhile, drove me crazy. I had several ultasounds, hormone tests, and there was no logical reason. Are you on birth control, sometimes that will even do it. If it does happen repeatedly, you do need to see your doctor.


----------



## Ricci

Ok thanks Im not on birth control.. Just a random thing grr.. stupid bodily functions lol


----------



## akathegnat

Yeah, no problem. I feel ya. It still happens to me once in awhile and it makes me crazy still. Then I will have times I won't get one for up to like 45 days. Go figure on that one. Got to love when our bodies love to freak us out!


----------



## Ricci

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, no problem. I feel ya. It still happens to me once in awhile and it makes me crazy still. Then I will have times I won't get one for up to like 45 days. Go figure on that one. Got to love when our bodies love to freak us out! Quote:
Then I will have times I won't get one for up to like 45 days I never had that experienceThanks for your help!


----------



## divadoll

Probably just spotting. I got that on occasion. Sometimes, I didn't get my period for 35-40 days.


----------



## Ricci

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Probably just spotting. I got that on occasion. Sometimes, I didn't get my period for 35-40 days. Nah , not spotting , quite heavy actually


----------



## HisBunny

I havent had my period in a very long time maybe a year or more, should i go see a dr?

Sorry Ricci for thread jaking.


----------



## Ricci

Originally Posted by *HisBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I havent had my period in a very long time maybe a year or more, should i go see a dr?
Sorry Ricci for thread jaking.

Yes you should


----------



## divadoll

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nah , not spotting , quite heavy actually If it becomes a regular thing, then be concerned and see a dr.


----------



## divadoll

Originally Posted by *HisBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I havent had my period in a very long time maybe a year or more, should i go see a dr?
Sorry Ricci for thread jaking.

Are you taking some birth control that stops your periods?


----------



## HisBunny

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you taking some birth control that stops your periods? No mam


----------



## Cookie1570

Ricci, I had this happen to me a couple of times.. it was totally weird, but if it happens regularly, you should see a doc.

His Bunny, you should REALLY consider seeing a doctor, like NOW... it could be a sign of a much more serious issue. Are you grossly under or over weight? Sometimes that can also contribute to loss of a period. Any way you slice it, you should go see a doctor ASAP.


----------



## divadoll

Originally Posted by *HisBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No mam Then it is something to be concerned with. Definitely make an appt with a dr. Are you stressed? High stress also suppresses periods as well as under or way over weight. It could also be a myriad of things that only a dr can answer.


----------



## perlanga

If your sure this is a full blown period, I would see a doctor if it becomes the norm. In January I got my period 14 days apart, I freaked out because I have always have 27-28 day perfect cycles so I went to the doctor. She told me that for some reason I didn't ovulate that month and my body went straight to another period. She told me that if it happened the next month to come back because it was a bad sign. Fortuanately that hasn't happened since.


----------



## HisBunny

No im not over weight at all. Stress? hmm yeah i guess i am but im the type of person that over thinks things so i stress my self out. I am going to find a good dr i can go to about this.


----------



## Mom2One

uuuug Our bodies




Men should have to go through so much





I just turned 42 and my cycle has been normal every year with the exception of last 2 years where one time a year Id have abnormal cycle say like in June.

I get Yearly checkups. this year Iv been stressful my cycles are from 26-28 days well in May I started May 2nd,then again 26 days later,then I started 19 days later,uuug then this month I started on the 4th of August went 6 days,then I started again this morning .

I had my yearly pap it came back abnormal with NO Pre cancer cells, then I went back 4 months later (April)and had a NORMAL PAP.

UUUg I worry like crazy and this set me to worry .

Im not over weight, I dont talk to mom so I dont know when her or grand mother went through Menopause.


----------



## Kraezinsane

Hmm I get mine every 6-8 weeks. I'm uninsured right now so I can't go to the Doctor to figure out what's going on. When my mom was my age she had to have hormone shots to regulate her period.


----------



## Mom2One

My husband says I worry too much



But I would rather worry then to just let things go


----------



## Annelle

Originally Posted by *Kraezinsane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm I get mine every 6-8 weeks. I'm uninsured right now so I can't go to the Doctor to figure out what's going on. When my mom was my age she had to have hormone shots to regulate her period. You can always try going to planned parenthood to see a doctor.
the 28 days is an average number, individuals are going to vary. what's normal for you might not be what's average across everyone, so if that's how it's always been, it might just be your "normal" but a doc's opinion wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Kraezinsane

Oh, I didn't even think about that, Annelle! Thank you!


----------



## dixiewolf

I am on the pill, have been since age 19 (I'm 32 now) and I have had some freaky ones. I have had it years ago twice a month (changing my pill solved it), I had very severe depression and I had my period every day for 6 months, now I have it about every 3 months. I go to the gyno soon so I am going to tell him. When I wasnt on the pill in high school, I had cramps so bad I couldnt get out of bed and had to wear overnight pads during the day, and change them every 2 hours. I dont have any female problems, just have period problems. I am actually looking forward to menopause, lol.


----------



## Mom2One

I asked doc about the pill to try to regulate me (Im 42) he said it increases the chances of Breast cancer so Im just gonna deal with it


----------



## Minka

I have this problem often also. My doc told me it was a sign of higher testosterone (or just a rapid increase in testosterone).

I've had a 1 month and a half long period due to some janky Birth Control pills that I took before. My doctor told me it was most likely because my body needed a higher estrogen birth control.

My doctor also suspects I have PCOS (have all symptoms except obesity and visual proof on ultrasound) since PCOS usually does cause a testosterone increase in most women.


----------



## Mom2One

wow we are all a mess lol, Man I wish men could go through somethings like we do lol


----------



## jamjan

My wife used to have her periods about every 3 weeks (yeah, I'm a guy!),

anyway, she had a blood test and found out she was severely anemic

Further tests showed she also had fibroids.

So Ricci, get a medical checkup now!

Jim


----------



## Jinjer

Ditto on the PCOS....my advice....see a dr and get it sorted. I had the same issue a few years ago (would see my period sometimes 10-12 days a mnth with a three day break before it started again) and was diagnosed with PCOS
 



> Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have this problem often also. My doc told me it was a sign of higher testosterone (or just a rapid increase in testosterone).
> 
> I've had a 1 month and a half long period due to some janky Birth Control pills that I took before. My doctor told me it was most likely because my body needed a higher estrogen birth control.
> 
> My doctor also suspects I have PCOS (have all symptoms except obesity and visual proof on ultrasound) since PCOS usually does cause a testosterone increase in most women.


----------



## Ai Celi

I would like to ask, your second period how long til it was gone?

i had my first period last June 12 ended on the 16th then on the 26th i have it again until now it's already 11 days.


----------



## zadidoll

The female body is such a lovely mystery. It happens from time to time because the body "self-adjusts" every few years.


----------



## divadoll

> I would like to ask, your second period how long til it was gone? i had my first period last June 12 ended on the 16th then on the 26th i have it again until now it's already 11 days.


 Some women do 'spot' in the middle of their periods. If if concerns you and you think this is very unusual, Always seek doctors advice. No one here is a doctor and if they were, you still need personal consultation.


----------



## sharebear

Meme



Code:




. Me and my boyfriend have been tryimg to get pregant for like 3 months now n this month I got my period twice and only 5 days apart. And took so many hpt. And all negative. what should. I do


----------

